# Ideen für Abschlussprojekt



## Rolisch (24. Juni 2004)

Ich muss nächstes Jahr mein Abschlussprojekt im bereich Elektrotechnik/Energietechnik machen, weiß aber nicht was

Daher bräuchte ich eure Hilfe: Gebt mir Vorschläge was ich machen soll.

Es kann alles sein was, irgendwie mit Elektrotechnik verwandt ist!
Am besten wäre sowas, was ihr euch schon einmal gedacht habt, mit dem ihr etwas verändern könnt!


----------



## hondachris (27. Juni 2004)

Du solltest etwas bauen mit dem du am Pc dein ahus steuern kannst. Also du kannst per Pc die einzelnen Steckdosen freischalten etc. So könnte man das ganze noch Uhrzeit / Temperatur etc. gesteuert sein. 

Wenns draussen mehr als 30° hat und drinnen mehr als 25° wird Steckdose XY aktiviert an der die Klimaanlage hängt. Oder wenn jemand die Lichtschranke zum Wohnzimmer betritt kommt Steckdose XYZ und sagt erstmal freundlich Hallo was möchten sie tun? Dann baust du Stimmidentifikationen ein (gibts glaub ich als Fertigset zu kaufen) und wenn er sagt Fernseh schauen. Fragst du nach länger oder nur kurz? Wenn kurz Steckdose x2 anmachen an der der Fernseher hängt. Wenn er sagt länger noch zusätzlich die Popkornmaschine  anschmeissen. Und so weiter. So brauchst du halt viele Steckdosen aber die müssen ja garnicht echt da sein, sondern eben nur mit Schalter realisiert werden.

Oder nachts ab 1:00 sollen die Fenster gekippt werden (am besten lautlos ) und die Heizung abgeschaltet werden. So hat man einen besseren Schlaf. 

Realisieren kannst du das ganze mit sehr guter Elektrotechnick und SPS. Soetwas in der Art gibts zwar schon nennt sich LOGO von Siemens, allerdings ist das teuer und schwer zu realisieren wenn du es mit Funkadapter für jede Steckodse klärst hast du diese beiden Nachteile nicht, desweitern ist LOG noch unausgereift und es mangelt denen an Ideen.

Also ich lass jetzt mal meine ganze Fantasie wirken:

Du kannst das ganze dann noch mit sinnlosen Features wie SMS Benachrichtigungen oder Web Abfrage usw. auffüllen.

Also ich glaub die Idee wäre ein verkaufsschalger, vllt lass ich die patentieren


----------



## loetmann (3. Mai 2005)

moin moin,

naja die Idee is nicht neu, hatte gerade vor ein paar Tagen eine ct in der Hand wo solche Systeme getestet wurden (is aber schon im Altpapier, die ct).

Neben Funk gibt es auch die Möglichkeit Daten über den Stromkreis zu senden (da gabs mal einen Funkamateur der seine Antenne damit gesteuert hat).

@hondachris: und was war Dein Thema - is ja schon ne Weile her (27.06.04 )...


----------

